# Using Linksys AE2500 adapter, keep getting "limited access"?



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a Cisco Linksys AE2500 wireless adapter and a Cisco Linksys e2500 wireless router.

For the most part I seem to be able to connect to the internet with no problem. But whenever I stream video to my PS3, my phone, Kindle or when I start using a lot of bandwidth my internet drops and I get the "limited access" message with the yellow <!> symbol. It still shows full bars and excellent connection, yet cant get onto the internet? This happened with my PC at my old house, I forget was I did to fix it though? If it matters though I can connect fine to the internet from my Laptop and my other devices.

Any idea on how to quickly fix this?

Thanks guys!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you post the following tests when its working OK and then repeat ALL the tests when it disconnects

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> would you post the following tests when its working OK and then repeat ALL the tests when it disconnects
> 
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> * ipconfig /all *
> ...


*When my internet is working:*


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : 
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys AE2500
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-C1-C0-6D-CD-F4
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.144(Preferred) 
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 16, 2012 7:46:36 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 17, 2012 7:46:41 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.76.76
                                       75.75.75.75
                                       192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-90-70-7E
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2020:2907:3f57:fe6f(Preferred) 
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2020:2907:3f57:fe6f%11(Preferred) 
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.pa.comcast.net.:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {AB4BC0C9-3B28-4384-92F4-02BBD513C07A}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```


```
Pinging google.com [74.125.226.233] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.226.233: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.226.233: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.226.233: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.226.233: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 74.125.226.233:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 25ms, Maximum = 29ms, Average = 26ms

C:\Users\Brett>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 18ms, Maximum = 28ms, Average = 21ms

C:\Users\Brett>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 2ms
```


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

I also logged into the router and it says that I have IPv4 SPI Firewall Protection *ON *and IPv6 SPI Firewall Protection *ON*. Should I turn both of them off?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I also logged into the router and it says that I have IPv4 SPI Firewall Protection ON and IPv6 SPI Firewall Protection ON. Should I turn both of them off?


 no lets see the ipconfig /all and ping tests when it disconnects


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> no lets see the ipconfig /all and ping tests when it disconnects


I was just streaming a movie for my 2 yr old son and my internet dropped and went to "limited access". I went over to the Cisco forums the other day. One guy told me to try this: http://homecommunity.cisco.com/t5/W...getting-quot-limited-access/m-p/509508#M31428 But it didn't work... No clue how I fixed this before.

*This is when my internet is down:*


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys AE2500
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-C1-C0-6D-CD-F4
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.144(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 17, 2012 1:57:18 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 18, 2012 1:57:21 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.76.76
                                       75.75.75.75
                                       192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-90-70-7E
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.pa.comcast.net.:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:ceb:13d2:b387:42d8(Prefe
rred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ceb:13d2:b387:42d8%11(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {AB4BC0C9-3B28-4384-92F4-02BBD513C07A}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would be good to see the three ping tests when it disconnects


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> would be good to see the three ping tests when it disconnects


Sorry, here ya go.


```
C:\Users\>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\>ping www.google.com
Ping request could not find host www.google.com. Please check the name and try a
gain.
```


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK so lost the connection to the router 

can we see the xirrus screenshot


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> OK so lost the connection to the router
> 
> can we see the xirrus screenshot


im downloading it now i forgot to use it. do i need to run it when my internet is up or down?


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> OK so lost the connection to the router
> 
> can we see the xirrus screenshot


http://i.imgur.com/AnzyE.png (internet working)


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

when connection went to limited access i tried using xirrus but it didnt work


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

theres a lot of signals on channel 6 - try changing to channel 11 in the router wireless settings


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> theres a lot of signals on channel 6 - try changing to channel 11 in the router wireless settings


so i go here in my router settings? http://i.imgur.com/uk3bF.png
like i type that 192.168.1.1 and go in and do it that way?

the screeshot above is what those settings look like now.


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/hIeGM.png

i changed it to 11 as seen above. do i need to change the* 5 GHz Wireless Settings* too? should i just call cisco customer support?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

should also have a channel selection 
are you using the 5ghz range for anything at all do you know ?


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

oh someone told me to turn off *qos packet scheduler *in wireless network connection properties", should i do that? i also unchecked *tcp/ipv6* in wireless network connection properties, would that cause any issues?


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> should also have a channel selection
> are you using the 5ghz range for anything at all do you know ?


i dont know anything about 5ghz or what is. my pc. laptop, kindle and two cell phones are connected to my internet wireless at times, thats it. i dont thinking im using 5ghz though?

i dont see a channel selection. am i in the right section?

all i did was type in 192.168.1.1, longing/pass is admin and i just went into wireless > basic wireless settings
should i just all cisco customer support?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> oh someone told me to turn off qos packet scheduler in wireless network connection properties


 dont know is the honest answer



> all i did was type in 192.168.1.1, longing/pass is admin and i just went into wireless > basic wireless settings


looks like you changed to channel 11 - post a xirrus screen shot



> i dont know anything about 5ghz


 the adapter need to support 5ghz and that helps avoid interference - but if NOT using it disable - you can always re-enable 
again lets see an xirrus to check all is correct


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> dont know is the honest answer
> 
> looks like you changed to channel 11 - post a xirrus screen shot
> 
> ...


here is the xirrus screenshot http://i.imgur.com/bqtId.png

im in an apt complex so i dont know if the 5ghz would help?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> im in an apt complex so i dont know if the 5ghz would help?


 it would reduce interference - BUT the adapters on the PC need to support 5Ghz

xirrus looks OK for channel 11 - see how that goes now

goto device manager 
right click on the adapter - properties - you may see on the advanced tab an option to support 5ghz


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> it would reduce interference - BUT the adapters on the PC need to support 5Ghz
> 
> xirrus looks OK for channel 11 - see how that goes now
> 
> ...


ya my adapter is linksys ae2500 it supports it. ill try streaming now and see if it works.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> ya my adapter is linksys ae2500 it supports it. ill try streaming now and see if it works.


sounds like a good idea 
leave the 2.4 on for the other devices to use


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> sounds like a good idea
> leave the 2.4 on for the other devices to use


i changed 5 ghz to channel 157 & 2.4 ghz to channel 9. ive been streaming for about 15 minutes with no drop yet, hopefully its fixed. ill update back in a day or so, it's too early to tell as of now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> 2.4 ghz to channel 9


why channel 9 - that will overlap with 6 which we where trying to avoid - channel 11 does NOT overlap with channel 6


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> why channel 9 - that will overlap with 6 which we where trying to avoid - channel 11 does NOT overlap with channel 6


the cisco support guy told me to change it. i was on chan 11 like you said but it dropped. ill try chan 11 again on 2.4.


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> why channel 9 - that will overlap with 6 which we where trying to avoid - channel 11 does NOT overlap with channel 6


i put it back on 11 still no luck. and this time my internet dropped and went to "limited access" while i was downloading. i wasn't streaming or anything i was just using my internet, came back and saw that it disconnected. if i restart my PC it automatically works again which makes no sense to me.

i really have no idea what is going on? should i just return the router and wireless adapter and get a diff brand?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

didi you try connecting to the 5ghz signal - was that the same


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> didi you try connecting to the 5ghz signal - was that the same


how do i do that, how do i connect to the 5ghz?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should be able to change the adapter properties to 5ghz and then connect to the signal 
OR 
in the router give the 5ghz a different name SSID and then see if the adapter sees that name and connect to it


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> you should be able to change the adapter properties to 5ghz and then connect to the signal
> OR
> in the router give the 5ghz a different name SSID and then see if the adapter sees that name and connect to it


ok i just renamed it. 2.4 and 5ghz both had the same ssid, is that normal?

anyways i connected to the 5ghz signal. what am i suppose to look for now?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see if that disconnects


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> see if that disconnects


yep disconnected. disconnected in about 30 seconds.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have more than i pc - is this the only pc that disconnects EDIT - saw in first post laptop is OK 

whats the make and exact model of the pc 

we should now update the driver from the manufacturers website

is the adapter part of the PC or a separate USB / PCI device you purchased


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> do you have more than i pc - is this the only pc that disconnects EDIT - saw in first post laptop is OK
> 
> whats the make and exact model of the pc
> 
> ...


ya laptop is fine, laptop has a wireless card built in obviously so i dont use any adapters with my laptop. the pc is built from scratch so i cant give a manufacturer i just plug adapter it into the usb slot and connect. i had a belkin adapter at my house and i had the same problem. i did something to fix it, dont remember what though. now its happening with this one. i know my PC motherboard is MSI, AMD processor.

*router:*
http://home.cisco.com/en-apac/products/routers/E2500

*wireless usb adapter:*
http://home.cisco.com/en-apac/products/adapters/AE2500


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

download and re-install the driver
http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-apac/support/adapters/AE2500

also removed the adapter from device manager - uninstall 
and reboot pc and let windows redetect the device and re-install the drivers


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> download and re-install the driver
> http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-apac/support/adapters/AE2500
> 
> also removed the adapter from device manager - uninstall
> and reboot pc and let windows redetect the device and re-install the drivers


so do this?

1. download the win7 driver, install it.
2. remove the cisco wireless adapter from device manager.
3. reboot pc.

if i install the driver first then remove the adapter from device manager wont it just remove the drivers?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes 

and then when you reboot it will re-install again - just to make sure it all clean and fresh installation


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> yes
> 
> and then when you reboot it will re-install again - just to make sure it all clean and fresh installation


did it a few times, still no luck.


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

do you think the "IPv4 SPI Firewall Protection" option being enabled has anything to do with the problem?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not sure - details here
http://www6.nohold.net/Cisco2/GetAr...76ba183b91f5c_KB_EN_v1.xml&pid=80&converted=0

you could try and disable and see if that makes any difference - but router firewalls provide good protect

run xirrus again and keep it running - lets see the graph and take a screen shot before the disconnection and again after


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> not sure - details here
> http://www6.nohold.net/Cisco2/GetAr...76ba183b91f5c_KB_EN_v1.xml&pid=80&converted=0
> 
> you could try and disable and see if that makes any difference - but router firewalls provide good protect
> ...


working: 
http://i.imgur.com/bnBUE.png

not working (nothing shows up so i dont think this will help you much):
http://i.imgur.com/1UPv5.png

also, i talked to a cisco rep online and he told me to change the MTU from auto to "1400". it didnt help anything.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

shows that the adapter is not working at all 

what do you do / how do you get it going again 

maybe worth trying the adapter in another PC / laptop and see if it works OK there


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

etaf said:


> shows that the adapter is not working at all
> 
> what do you do / how do you get it going again
> 
> maybe worth trying the adapter in another PC / laptop and see if it works OK there


to get it working i just restart my pc

EDIT: whenever the connection on my PC goes down, but my laptop remains connected even though they both are using the same network.


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

ok i tried something. 

i removed the wireless adapter from my PC first of all, got rid of it. i then hardwired my cable modem to the router and then my router to my PC. so my PC is now hardwired and the laptop is still wireless.

using my laptop i was able to stream fine with no issues and was able to download. i wasn't using the cisco wireless adapter at all, i just used the card that came built inside my latop to connect to the cisco router. 

is there something wrong with my computer, maybe a card or something inside? or is it just the adapter i bought, even though it just came out?

im able to use my laptop to stream/download wireless using the card thats built into my laptop. if i use the the cisco wireless adapter with my pc i get the limited access error. also im able to stream and download with no issues when my PC is hardwired. maybe the usb ports on my PC are messed up?


----------



## tgod (Mar 24, 2012)

ok this even more strange. i disabled the built-in wireless card in my laptop and installed the Cisco wireless adapter. i was able to stream from my laptop using the adapter with no issues. this is the same adapter that when used on my PC would disconnect and give me that "limited access" error. why is this working on laptop and not my pc?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

interesting - whats the difference in the software - same windows version are you using the cisco adapters wireless utility in both cases or windows ?

can you run this utility on both pcs and post results 
Tech Guy configuration
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Valuable_links

what firewall / security suite do you have or ever had on the PC and on the Laptop


----------

